# The moose antler



## clpeay




----------



## Ton_Def

Whoa! This picture is worth more than a thousand words... begs a thousand questions! Nice shot!


----------



## Ifish

Wow! Great photo! I like it a lot!


----------



## Cooky

Well done. Kind of makes me feel lonely and cold just looking at it.


----------



## Hellsangler69

Nice capture


----------



## longbow

What's the backstory on this picture?


----------

